# Curing large amounts of meat in Stainless steel stock pot?



## canadianbacon (Jun 21, 2016)

I have allot of ground beef/pork I am making into jerky and using high mountain cure in it. Is stainless safe to cure in for a few days? Or should I use it just for mixing and switch it over into plastic bags when done.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 22, 2016)

Ground meat cures in hours but can go longer if needed...Stainless is non-reactive, extensively used in commercal food proceesing and will cause no issues...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 22, 2016)

As JJ said stainless is fine. I do most of my curing in plastic bags. The main reason is space saving. It's not often that I can fit my other containers in my fridge.


----------

